# Anti Depressants and Increased Sleep



## 14March2011 (Aug 5, 2011)

I'm 23 years old and i have been living with IBS since 6 months now. At first my gastroenterologist only put me Colofac, Librax and Motilium. But then after a month or so, he also started me on an anti-depressant Prothiaden 25 mg. I took this for 3 months i think - one tablet daily. And now he has put me on a much stronger anti-depressant, Motival - i take only half a tablet daily. I dont know why he thought it was necessary, Because from my online research i have found out that anti-depressants help lower abdominal pain in IBS. And my pain was perfectly controlled by Prothiaden. So i'm a little confused. Also, people are very shocked when i tell them i'm on anti-depressants: something about how they're not good at all, like they have really bad side effects. I've googled their side-effects and from what i've seen, they're not bad at all. My only problem with this is that i sleep A LOT now. I cant wake up until and unless i've slept for 10 or 12 hours atleast! And my net research tells me that Prothiaden or Motival doesnt cause increased sleep, but my gastroenterologist attributes it to the meds! And he said there's nothing we can do about it really. And this increased requirement for sleep interferes with my college routine. I cant even wake up for college some days! :/ Also when i googled Motival's side effects, i got really scared. People have been complaining about its withdrawal symptoms a lot. I hope my doctor knows what he's doing! I trust him, i do..


----------



## Khurram Ishaque (Jan 28, 2014)

Brother, I m 34 yrs. I do not exactly have IBS. But mainly gastric troubles. I used Levopraid, citanew with xanax and Alp and offcourse for stomach I had used different medicines. Currenctly I am visiting a general physician who asked me to take Motival 10mg thrice a day with 0.5 mg Alp.

I intend to ask you, how are your feelings after taking Motival and until how long did you took it?

Did you taper off of it or not yet?

I know its been a while since you posted, hopefully you will be doing better.

Cheers.


----------

